# [resolved] Computer won't turn on --- no power



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

*Computer won't turn on --- no power*

The computer worked fine in my house this morning. But at my friends house the computer won't turn on anymore -- there is no power. 

1) I checked the on/off and voltage switches from the back they are in the correct position. 

2.) The power cable is fine as it works on my friend's computer. 

3.) I have a 450W power supply and it worked at my friend's place before to. The power fan doesn't even turn on. 

4.) I checked all the little plugs and wires from the power supply to the motherboard. 

Could it be power mutation transformation, weather conditions/factors?


----------



## Laptop Guy (Dec 4, 2004)

What kind of computer is this? On most recent computers, when you plug the power supply in (and turn it on, if it has a switch), there should be a light on the motherboard that lights up. It's usually near the bottom of the board, at least on Asus motherboards. If it doesn't come on, it's your power supply. 
If the light does come on, the problem is most likely inside your computer. The power supply is probably good, but don't rule it out yet. Try re-seating the RAM (pull it out, put it back in). Also, try re-seating the graphics card. Beyond that, all I can say is start swapping components from your computer with a computer that you know works.


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

laptop guy, do you have an AIM screenname so we can talk? anyway, it's a 2.4ghz p4pe asus motherboard. the light does not come on.


----------



## Laptop Guy (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah... I'm PPC Agent Dann. I'm not sure how necessary this is; it's probably your power supply. If you can get the computer to start using the power supply from another computer, it'll definatley be the power supply. I'm online now, and I should be for the next hour or so.


----------



## Laptop Guy (Dec 4, 2004)

*Problem solved*

Just to follow things up here... Stealth3si and I IMed, he tried another power supply, and it turns out that the original 450W power supply had died. Stealth3si, I hope that the warranty on your old power supply is still good, and I hope that your new one works.


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

The new power supply 450W worked the first time for about as long as the windows OS booted into the welcome screen. Then the computer turned off as well as the monitor. I tried turning on the computer but there is no power going to the computer at all, no fan, no nothing, aside from that green light LED that is lit up on the mobo when the backswitch is turned on. Any suggestions is appreciated. I can be contacted via AIM: my ScreenName is WokaWokah


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

Ok; I found out it was the mobo. I replaced it w/ a new one. Everything is fine now. My mobo is a year to a year and a half year old and it sort of just died out, literally. Apparently, I never left the computer on 24/7; I always turned the computer on and off daily and eventually the life span of the motherboard decreased and bam it died. My friend had his computer for years w/o having it died out at all and he leaves the computer on 24/7. Even my other friends who never leave the computer on have to replace the motherboard every year.


----------

